# Need OpenVPN And NAT  Help

## Dark Light

I am trying to set up a openVPN connection, that will provide secure internet acsess via the server's internet connection. The first thing I need to do is turn the server into a internet gateway by NATing the internet connection on LAN A to the virtual LAN V.

I am going to test the NAT by setting my a simple HOC wireless network with a stand alone PC. Then NAT LAN A with WIFI A, then when that works I am going to change the NAT for LAN V.

I need some NAT software that will allow me to do this. Does anyone know of any good NAT software?

I also am not sure if my OpenVPN config files are correct for doing this, I have managed to get a VPN connection.

I am using XP Home on the server.

Server config file.

```
dev tun

ifconfig 10.8.0.1 10.8.0.2

port 80

push "redirect-gateway"

push "dhcp-option DNS 192.168.1.254"

push "route 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0"

secret static.key
```

----------

## richard.scott

 *Dark Light wrote:*   

> I am using XP Home on the server.

 

um... so which system are you running Gentoo on??

----------

## Dark Light

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

>  *Dark Light wrote:*   I am using XP Home on the server. 
> 
> um... so which system are you running Gentoo on??

 

Gentoo? Whats that?

----------

## richard.scott

 *Dark Light wrote:*   

> Gentoo? Whats that?

 

eh! What's Gentoo.... I take it you don't fully understand what forum site your on??   :Shocked: 

Gentoo is a distribution of Linux.....

This forum site is a site dedicated to helping users of Gentoo Linux   :Cool: 

You'd be better asking your question on an OpenVPN site or mailinglist if Gentoo isn't involved anywhere in your setup.

----------

## Dark Light

Sorry I thoaght this was a genral forum, lol.

----------

## zeek

 *Dark Light wrote:*   

>  *richard.scott wrote:*    *Dark Light wrote:*   I am using XP Home on the server. 
> 
> um... so which system are you running Gentoo on?? 
> 
> Gentoo? Whats that?

 

This could be my favorite series of posts on the forums ...

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *zeek wrote:*   

>  *Dark Light wrote:*    *richard.scott wrote:*    *Dark Light wrote:*   I am using XP Home on the server. 
> 
> um... so which system are you running Gentoo on?? 
> 
> Gentoo? Whats that? 
> ...

 

I could see that.

----------

## depontius

The original poster asked for NAT software in Gentoo forums.  I think the answer is obvious, though nobody has told him yet:

iptables

Then to try and draw back a little relevance here,  I run my own OpenVPN endpoint on my Gentoo (hardened) server.  It's back of a Netgear router appliance which does my NAT, so the Gentoo box is acting as a bastion host (server/router/secondary firewall) running iptables.  I had to specify a static route in the Netgear so return packets could find their way to my LAN, back of the bastion host, and had to forward the OpenVPN port to it, also.

Relevance?  My laptop is dual boot, XP and Gentoo, and I have OpenVPN set up on both sides, and both sides can connect just fine.

----------

